# ISPConfig 3.1 SSL für Website funktioniert nicht



## MiMa (28. März 2018)

Hallo,
ich habe mir vor kurzem auf dem Server ispconfig 3.1.11 eingerichtet und bekomme es einfach nicht hin, dass eine eingerichtete Website mit SSL läuft.
Der Server hat centos 7.4 und apache.
In ispconfig klicke ich in der erstellten Website SSL und Let's Encrypt SSL an. Daraufhin wird auch ein Zertifikat auf dem Server erstellt, zum einen unter etc/letsencrypt/live/website1 und dann unter var/www/website1/ssl. 
Unter etc/httpd/conf/sites-available wird in die website1.com.vhost der <VirtualHost *:443> eingetragen mit SSLCertificateFile und SSLCertificateKeyFile zum pfad var/www/website1/ssl/website1-le.crt etc.
Nur wenn ich versuche, die domain über https:// zu öffnen, kommt nur der Browsereintrag: Fehler: Verbindung fehlgeschlagen.
Ohne https kann die Seite aufgerufen werden.
Habt ihr eine Idee, was hier noch falsch laufen könnte?
Schonmal vielen Dank!


----------



## MiMa (28. März 2018)

Ich glaube, das könnte an meinen nicht korrekten servereinstellungen liegen.
In der etc/httpd/conf/httpd.conf hatte ich folgende Zeile auskommentiert: IncludeOptional conf.d/*.conf
Dadurch war der Port 443 nicht offen.
Bleibt die o.g. Zeile drin, öffnet er beim Aufruf der Domain mit https die Apache Standard-Seite (wahrscheinlich durch die ssl.conf im conf.d Verzeichnis).
Daher nun die Frage, wie ich die httpd.conf korrekt konfiguriere, so dass er die vhost-Datei unter etc/httpd/conf/sites-available anstatt die ssl.conf aufruft?


----------



## Till (28. März 2018)

Zitat von MiMa:


> Daher nun die Frage, wie ich die httpd.conf korrekt konfiguriere, so dass er die vhost-Datei unter etc/httpd/conf/sites-available anstatt die ssl.conf aufruft?


Wieso denn anstatt, es müssen beide in der config eingebunden sein und dass ist auch per default so wenn Du einer der perfect server installationsanleitungen gefolgt bist.


----------



## MiMa (28. März 2018)

Ja dieser Anleitung bin ich gefolgt und es sind auch beide eingebunden:
IncludeOptional conf.d/*.conf und Include /etc/httpd/conf/sites-enabled/

Nur wieso wird dann bei https die apache standard-seite geladen und nicht die Angaben in der vhost im <VirtualHost *:443> Abschnitt, wo die Zertifikate und der document-root zum Webinhalt stehen?


----------



## Till (28. März 2018)

Vermutlich hast Du dann einen anderen manuell angelegten ssl vhost auf dem system mit höherer priorität. IP Adresse liegt in der Priorität immer über * (wildcard). Versuch mal in den Webseiteneinstellungen ipv4 von * auf die IP umzuschalten. Muss dann aber für alle websites passieren die in ISPConfig anglegt sind.


----------



## MiMa (28. März 2018)

Oh perfekt, genau das wars. Stelle ich auf die IP um, funktioniert es.
Ich dank dir vielmals!


----------



## MiMa (30. März 2018)

Einen Fehler habe ich dann doch noch, ist mir erst später aufgefallen.
Er nimmt immer das Zertifikat aus der /etc/httpd/conf.d/ssl.conf welches unter /etc/pki/tls/certs/localhost.crt liegt und nie die aus der vhost unter sites-enabled, obwohl diese dateien in der httpd.conf included werden.


----------



## mrairbrush (5. Apr. 2018)

ERR_SSL_PROTOCOL_ERROR nach wie vor.
Auch mit extern erstellten Zertifikaten und hinterlegten Files funktioniert es nicht. Im Errorlog apache ist nichts zu finden.


----------

